# McLane Mower Opinions



## mrigney (Jun 6, 2017)

https://huntsville.craigslist.org/grd/6157209359.html

Not much info on the mower other than lots of pictures. Any opinions on this? No clue how to gauge price of reel mowers yet.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

It looks like it is in descent condition. 425 is a bit high for a McLane without a rollover. I think that mower retails for around 700. It is at a yard sale so they might take less if you go and especially if it's still there towards the end of the sale.

Your going to want a roller at some point and that's going to cost you around 150. I don't know your market but if there are McLanes and TruCuts listed on Craigslist fairly often I would try and be patient. Something will pop up that will be hard to pass up on.


----------



## csbutler (Jun 15, 2017)

Mrigney

Good to see someone from hsv! I saw this the other day and was wondering about price. Someone has one on facebook for $550. Looks to be the same make and model.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

If this one is close I'd say it's a much better deal.
https://nwga.craigslist.org/tls/6183696452.html
I think it's the 25 inch. 
Cheaper. 
Honda GX engine is much better. More reliable and easier to replace/repair parts.

Obviously I cannot see the reel and bedknife which are the big things to check when buying a reel mower.

This TruCut looks descent too. But it's 700. 
https://nwga.craigslist.org/grd/6137087407.html

Mom of those have rollover though unfortunately.


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

I'd personally look for one with the Honda engine. Not a fan of Briggs


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

high leverage said:


> I'd personally look for one with the Honda engine. Not a fan of Briggs


Fully agree. If the older Briggs has a gummed up carb it's miserable to clean(IMO). I've got 2 of them that still are not running. The Honda carb is so easy to clean. Or you can buy a new one for 12 bucks on Amazon. The replacemt carb I have looked at for that same model Briggs is 100 bucks.


----------



## Edward (Jun 22, 2017)

Before you pounce on a mower or set your heart on a new mower, consider what kind of mower you need, according to the type of your lawn. Check for its pros and cons


----------

